# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Early post-glacial dual route colonization of Scandinavia confirmed by "chewing gum"

## Angela

See:Natalija Kashuba, Emrah Kirdök, Hege Damlien, Mikael A. Manninen, Bengt Nordqvist, Per Persson, Anders Götherström

"Ancient DNA from chewing gums connects material culture and genetics of Mesolithic hunter-gatherers in Scandinavia"

https://www.biorxiv.org/content/bior...85045.full.pdf

"The discussion of an early postglacial dual-route colonization of the Scandinavian Peninsula is largely based on associating genomic data to an early dispersal of lithic technology from the East European Plain. However, a direct link between the two has been lacking. We tackle this problem by analysing human DNA from birch bark pitch mastics, chewing gums, from Huseby Klev, a site in western Sweden with eastern lithic technology. We generate genome-wide data for three individuals, and show their affinity to the Scandinavian hunter-gatherers, or more precisely, to individuals from postglacial Sweden. Our samples date to 9880-9540 calBP, expanding the temporal range of this genetic group as well as its distribution. Human DNA from mastics provides a clear connection between material culture and genetic data. We also propose that DNA from different types of mastics can be used to study environment, ecology, and oral microbiome of prehistoric populations.,"

----------


## FIREYWOTAN

Thank you for bring to my attention, every time I find myself overwhelmed it's exciting to know there are answers and places to look. Forgetting the littlest pieces seems to can be a huge mistake. Talking about unique ways to unlock secrets what insights will be discovered next. I appreciate the depth of insights I'm able to share.

----------

